
A highly scalable, professional boilerplate for building fast, robust mern apps - getspooky
https://github.com/getspooky/CookieScript
======
getspooky
CookieScript Boilerplate uses familiar tools and implements best practices
around them to provide you a SOLID development experience. This project does
not impose a specific development philosophy or framework, so you're free to
architect your code in the way that you want.

